# Public reef data - how to upload to plotter?



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

I would like to find out how to upload public reef data into garmin 8212'without having to manually input all of the data. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

User manual for the 8000 series. http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/GPSMAP_8000_OM_EN.pdf

Page 40, shows several ways to manage waypoints.


----------



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thx. My manual is in MS with the boat, but I will look for an on-line version.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Rebel1967 said:


> Thx. My manual is in MS with the boat, but I will look for an on-line version.


The online link was in my first reply; did it not work?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone else see the irony in the screen names on this thread?


----------



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have all of the manuals for each piece of equipment on the boat downloaded on my iPad, did not think about it until I saw your response. Thx for your input, much appreciated. Unfortunately, it looks like entering the data manually to Homeport or to the unit itself is the only option.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Rebel1967 said:


> I have all of the manuals for each piece of equipment on the boat downloaded on my iPad, did not think about it until I saw your response. Thx for your input, much appreciated. Unfortunately, it looks like entering the data manually to Homeport or to the unit itself is the only option.


I think if you look at the section/paragraph for restoring data via a card: it eludes to the device using .gpx files. So..a process might include finding or creating (using gpsutils or gpsbabel or one of the files posted here)and placing that gpx file on a memory card, inserting into unit, and "restoring" that data. It's worth a bit of research rather than typing in all that data.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I uploaded 1500 sites to my SD card VIA Homeport. 
I have a 4212 but I dont see why a 8000 series would be different


----------

